
StickNFind - Bluetooth tracker to stick anywhere - equilibrium
http://www.sticknfind.com/
======
laserDinosaur
"Of course, because we don't really know direction, the radar Screen can only
be used to approximate the distance of the Stick-N-Find to your phone, but not
direction."

That seems really pointless then. "Your suitcase is: 5.3 miles away".

